# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Με πετάει έξω το σύστημα.

## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε γιατι οταν γραφω ενα μεγαλο ποστ και αργω, γιατι δεν το εχω με τα πληκτρα, με πεταει και 
πρεπει να κανω συνδεση παλι ειναι μετρο του φορουμ η πρεπει να κανω εγω καποια ρυθμηση ,και αν ναι ποια ? 
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ εχει ξανασυζητηθει .Ειναι απο το συστημα .Υπαρχει ενα χρονικο διαστημα που αν εισαι σε αδρανεια ,σε πετα εκτος .Δεν θυμαμαι λεπτομερειες 

απλα πριν στειλεις κατι ,κανε μια αντιγραφη και αν το χασεις ,κανεις σε νεο μηνυμα μια επικολληση και εισαι οκ

----------


## vasilis.a

> Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε γιατι οταν γραφω ενα μεγαλο ποστ και αργω, γιατι δεν το εχω με τα πληκτρα, με πεταει και 
> πρεπει να κανω συνδεση παλι ειναι μετρο του φορουμ η πρεπει να κανω εγω καποια ρυθμηση ,και αν ναι ποια ? 
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων


οταν κανεις την αρχικη συνδεση που γραφεις email και κωδικο,πιο δεξια να τσεκαρεις το υπενθυμιση και θα εισαι οκ

----------


## jk21

απλα με αυτο τον τροπο θα κανει πιο ευκολα και αυτοματα log in ξανα .δεν θα γλυτωσει απο το πεταγμα

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## vasilis.a

ειχα και γω το ιδιο προβλημα και το εχω,αν αργω να γραψω μυνημα και τουλαχιστον,οταν εχω τσεκαρει υπενθυμιση δεν με πεταει.

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη οταν παταω υπενθυμηση οση ωρα και αν περασει δεν με πεταει ποτε εξω

----------


## Peri27

Γιωργο ειναι αυτο που σου ειπα και στον τοιχο σου !  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ισως παιδια να ειναι ετσι .εγω παντως αν μενω αδρανης (παροτι εχω το log in τσεκαρισμενο οπως λετε ) και πατησω νεα μηνυματα ,συχνα βλεπω μηνυματα μετα την τελευταια εισοδο μου ,μονο καποια τελευταια και οχι αλλα που δεν ειχα διαβασει πριν .Εκτος αν διακοπτεται προσωρινα ,η συνδεση μου στο ιντερνετ που δεν νομιζω

----------


## xrisam

Κάνεις ένα copy το μηνυμά σου και όλα ok.

Y.Γ. Όποιος ανανακάλυψε το copy paste (νομίζω η apple στα 80s) είναι μεγάλος μάγκας!!!!!

----------


## Sophie

Εγώ το πάθαινα όταν είχα πρωτογραφτεί και εκεί που είχα γράψει ένα μεγάλο μήνυμα, με έβγαζε και φτου κι απ' την αρχή! Οπότε τώρα κάνω κοπι-πειστ!  :winky:

----------

